# snow...next week?



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 26, 2008)

Rumors are flying around about some snow on the mountaintops end of next week.  Anyone else hear this?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Rumors are flying around about some snow on the mountaintops end of next week.  Anyone else hear this?



I think it's illegal to post something like that without some sort of evidence to back your rumor up...  If there is there'd better be pics posted here!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Those are the kinda rumors we all like, true or false. It'll happen soon enough. Keep spreading those rumors.


----------



## JD (Sep 26, 2008)

I am liking this pattern that just sprung up.  Hopefully we keep seeing storms coming up the coast...


----------



## billski (Oct 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think it's illegal to post something like that without some sort of evidence to back your rumor up...  If there is there'd better be pics posted here!



:-o:rhetoric::-o
Is it in the realm of possibility to support conjecture with empirical data?

Mr. Spock, where are you when we need you?
Scotty, beam me up.


----------



## ripzillia (Oct 2, 2008)

I give you folks a shout since it will get here first.:wink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice jet stream....I'm loving the cool early October weather..Indian summer is for gapers..


----------

